# Let's Brain Storm - MkV 2.5T Broke Down



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

So, today I was driving. Cruising upstate doing about 70mph on the I-87. Car stuttered check engine light came on. Checked the codes. Cylinders were miss fired. 1, 3, 5 **** i think all of them at one point and the knock sensor code showed also. Now the car shoots out white smoke. A good amount at idle and a lot while driving. Car idles rough and the exhaust sounds "subaruish". Checked all the fluids everything good. Hoses all seem to be intact. Car starts, and can drive.

So far I am thinking head gasket, PCV?? Any ideas? Suggestions? If I need to give more information holla at me I'll be checking this all night. 
:banghead:


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh btw. I put in 87 octane today for testing purposes to prove a point to my dad. Kind of ironic that this happened on the day I put 87 octane in lol. 
:banghead:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

and what point was that?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Early yesterday morning. About 6am.


----------



## skorost' (Oct 25, 2005)

Well with the lower octane in a forced induction car, you are always going to have issues, detention being one of them. If i was you, I would stop driving it right now and get the 87 oct out of the tank. From there you can see how much damage you have caused to the engine. Good luck!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

please don't take this as me being a jerk but...

why on earth would you put 87 into a boosted car!?!?! NO boosted car should run 87 and an aftermarket turbo setup is even MORE of a reason to not do it.

my GUESS it the car detenated too much because of the 87 oct fuel...and then burnt a hole into the headgasket till it hit a coolant hole. i've seen it happen before...a few times really

you'll have to do a cylinder leak down test, but i'd bet money on pingin' the headgasket it to death by 87 oct fuel.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and what point were you trying to prove to your dad?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

He was telling me that I could run 87 octane because a lot of high end cars do it with the fuel economy, and how there isn't a real difference in gas and yada yada yada. So he was like try it and see. I bet you see no change. Me being the idiot I was like ok ill try it. 

No when you say detonating, would I have been throwing a code the whole time this was happening or would it just be occurring silently in the engine? Im no master tech but I am trying to make sense of this whole thing so I completely understand.
Funny thing is I been having a mis fire problem for months now. I am beginning to think because of the mis firing even with 93 octane over the months that this problem was waiting to happen. Or could it be I have been running out of fuel at the top end? I've been trying to figure that out for months now and I have yet to link up with someone that has a good idea.

A peek at my waste gate showed this










Swiped my figure in my tail pipes and got this


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is a LOT of differnce between 87 and 93....in your case a possible blown motor.
your argument is ok IF the car was TUNED and designed for lower oct gas. some are, some aren't. your car STOCK is ok with 87 at a min..but better with 89 or 91. with boost your car should NEVER use under 91. detenation will throw a code sometimes...more with 87 fuel and may cause a missfire. oil in the tail pipe and wg is not good. you should NOT drive that anymore or you may cause more damage and it will cost you more.

where are you located?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Im in New York. Long Island actually. Im currently upstate now waiting to get my car flatbed home by my friend.
:banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

well, sorry for your issues now. we are a C2 dealer and know the 2.5L rabbit very well. let us know if we can fix or help you out with your car in anyway.

all in all...i think you have a bit of bad damage on this one. sorry


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Time to get rods and low CR pistons in there. 

Wonder if that c2 software will work with an 8.5 CR. 

I told you not to Fu€k with that 87 garbage. I'd do 93/e85 blend at most to skimp out on paying big oil, but never 87. 

I'm thinking shot rings or headgasket. More towards head gasket.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Well having it shipped to BYB Motorsports first thing in the morn. :beer:


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, most of the time, large amount of white smoke at idle, is a turbo problem.
But, looks like you also have smoke while running, and due to the poor octane gas you used, probably you melted a piston, cuz when using low octane gas in relatively high pressure, temps and pressure go to the sky, even if knock sensor tryes to control detonation.

As said before, forced induction requires high octane level to keep safe.
You should have a hallmeter to show you the best values.

I hope you can fix it quite soon.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

white smoke, sweetish smell-coolant
blue smoke-oil
black smoke -fuel


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I am pretty sure that isn´t cooling.....or do you?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

what i posted is 100% truth....


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sure it is.
The point is, smoking at idle, and running, after using 87 RON octane, high boost, aftermarket turbo, looks like detonation, despite knock sensors retarding ignition time.
I think he will find "molten" piston (s).
Very high temp and pressure inside chambers..

Very sorry about.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*It's Cool*

Its cool. I appreciate the input guys. Ive come to terms with everything and realize that this is a good excuse to build the motor. I've been looking around and I can't come to a conclusion about what is needed other than pistons and rods. Lets say, for arguments sake I wanted to run 20psi safely. What am I looking at? 

- Manual Boost Controller to raise boost and piggy back off my current stage 2 software 
- Forged internals - Looking at the IE Rod/JE Piston combo NGP Racing
- New fuel pump and regulator - C2 again with the Fuel Pump kit
- Maybe Water/Meth - Devils Own?

Or is it something along the lines of
- C2 Pro.MAF
- Forged Internals
- C2 Stage 3/4 Software
- 550cc Injectors
- Fuel Pump

Just want to figure out my options so I know where I am heading with this. And the archives don't seem to be working...

Oh, finally got a chance to pull out my plugs. Here they are in order from left to right.









Summe Project here we come! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

wo2kid said:


> Its cool. I appreciate the input guys. Ive come to terms with everything and realize that this is a good excuse to build the motor. I've been looking around and I can't come to a conclusion about what is needed other than pistons and rods. Lets say, for arguments sake I wanted to run 20psi safely. What am I looking at?
> 
> - Manual Boost Controller to raise boost and piggy back off my current stage 2 software
> - Forged internals - Looking at the IE Rod/JE Piston combo NGP Racing
> ...


We'd be more than happy to work with you on the project and get you setup with piston/rod packages, water methanol injection, other rebuild parts & accessories, and most importantly, appropriate software via Unitronic for the changes your setup will undergo. HERE are 2 of the various Piston/Rod combination that are available. Make sure you're getting the CORRECT parts for your project. We had a customer come in with a set of 21mm pin'd pistons the other day sold to him for his 2.5L rabbit by another company, but unfortunately I don't know what they expected him to do with them.

HERE are our Water/Meth options via Labonte Motorsports. Labonte setups are great and are very reliable. Don't get stuck warrantying your controller  I'd recommend a boost controlled setup (MAP based) for your application.

Let me know if you have any questions or would like to put together a comprehensive list of everything you're going to need to get your motor together to support your hp goals.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

x2 on unitronic.

they are just getting on the horse on the 2.5, but they seem to be comming in strong. i'd hold up from c2, and listed to what uintronic has to say.

not saying that one is better than the other, but that they are different, abd that there is not a better thing than options.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Honestly my stg 2 rabbit doesn't even seem to like the 91 octane crap here unless I add a little toluene, it does ok when I run gas from a specific chevron, but honestly the gas here sucks bad enough that I even have to be careful when buying gas for my mom's completely stock 06 mini s supercharged


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wait...so what was the extent of the damage?

- Jeremy.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

> jtrujillo86
> Wait...so what was the extent of the damage?
> 
> - Jeremy.


Well I did a compression test and cylinder 1 with the ****ed up spark plug seemed to be short compression. So I started to strip the car. Removed intake manifold and noticed oil settled above the valve. I took a picture but its not really clear.










I havent touched the car in a week been busy with school and **** but I'm hoping its just an oil seal or my head gasket. The whole sweet smelling thing doesn't really happen (at least I don't think its sweet and I know there is oil in the exhaust) and the car doesn't appear to be overheating...So I am not sure as of yet. I need to take cam case off to get to the head gasket but I don't want to **** up my timing so I been reading how to take off the chain with out messing anything up. Don't have the balls to attempt that yet...:laugh: And this new vortex seems to be missing a lot of the archives that it used to have so finding information is tough and not everyone has too much experience with the Rabbits yet. :what:

Ill prob get back to the car weds or thursday. I am thinking of adding water/meth to the system instead of building the motor. I am really not looking to go all out. I just want to be able to have about 12-15 psi without misfiring when I really beat on it. 

So as always any suggestions or whatever is always welcomed. I will continue to post as new details come in. 

As she sits now









:beer::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. dead stop right there.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow.. Its been a while since I've been on here and I can't believe what I was reading. 91 octane and up is the number one rule when you have a car that is turbo charged. I hope you understand that. My rabbit is not turbo charged, its chipped and I always put 93 even if its $3.00 a gal.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Really hits it home how bad 87 can really mess up your boosted engine. Sad it had to happen to you man. Show this thread to any man who insists there is no difference between 87 and 91 or higher.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

CompVR said:


> Really hits it home how bad 87 can really mess up your boosted engine. Sad it had to happen to you man. Show this thread to any man who insists there is no difference between 87 and 91 or higher.


Thanks Dad.. Hope your Pops picks up the bill. G/L wit hyour rebuild.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Getting to the head gasket*

Does anyone have any ideas on how I should be removing the camshaft chain to remove the cams to get to the head gasket? I am stuck right at that point. I've been searching vortex and no one seems to know or everyone has experience with a GTI. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am assuming that after all this, that you have both vag com and a bentley manual...

i am sorry, i cant bemore of a help than that


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

> thygreyt
> i am assuming that after all this, that you have both vag com and a bentley manual...
> 
> i am sorry, i cant bemore of a help than that


Yeah I have a Vag-Com and a Bentley manual...Why the hell would I take apart a car without it? :what: I am guessing this forum isn't filled with too many DIY'ers anymore...

I guess I should have rephrased the question like this...The bentley manual says I need some special camshaft holder tool and I was wondering if someone ever did it without that special tool or is this tool something I should buy.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If this said tool is anything like the tool for a vr just looks like a flat piece of metal that locks both cams? That gets bolted down to the head? If I think about it tomorrow I will look threw my bentley to see what the tool looks like.

There aren't many DIY people in here yet because not many people have had to tare into their motors for issues like this or to do timing chains, so with time comes the DIY people.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, i know... i am a DIY'er but, as said, i havent had the necessity to brake the car as shown...

anyways, good luck.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you need a cam lock tool for sure!
the cams have NOlocks, keys, marks etc if you lossen them, they WILL be out of time. the tool cost me $100?


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you tried going to another forum? www.volkswagenonwerclubs.com has a section dedicated to the rabbit. It use to be just for rabbits, any how there is a guy their called "nitroscope:, he is a tech for a vw dealership and has always had good suggestions.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Cam Lock Tool*



> nothing-leaves-stock
> you need a cam lock tool for sure!
> the cams have NOlocks, keys, marks etc if you lossen them, they WILL be out of time. the tool cost me $100?



You know where I can find that cam lock tool?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

VW.

"seemless motorsports" WAS making them...but good luck finding them anymore.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Its prob gonna cost me an arm and a leg huh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

$75?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

> nothing-leaves-stock
> $75?


Ok so just to make sure I am reading this right and I understand this bentley manual. With this cam lock and the cam locator I should be able to keep my timing intact? With no problems once the car is back together?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cam timing yes...balance shaft and crank you have to set as well....


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*F-ing VW and their "Special Tools"*

So I have been searching high and low for these two tools...

Counter-Holder Tool T10172








Camshaft Locator T40070









Most of the google search results show them as being approx. $140.00 and $270.00 respectively. That's $410.00 in tools?! (And VW won't sell them to me) And to make the story even better they don't seem to have it in stock! Anyone know of a place I can find these tools or any backyard way of removing the cams to get at my head gasket? Because as I continue to research more and more it seems as though I just might have to tow her to a shop and let a performance shop finish the job. If I am going to spend $410.00 for two tools might as well count that as 4 hours of labor because I have the engine stripped down already...:screwy:

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

wo2kid said:


> If I am going to spend $410.00 for two tools might as well count that as 4 hours of labor because I have the engine stripped down already...:screwy:


www.nothingleavesstock.com
230 E. landis st. Coopersburg PA 610 282 5487:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Lt. Crash said:


> www.nothingleavesstock.com
> 230 E. landis st. Coopersburg PA 610 282 5487:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I guess that is a possibility. Road trip to PA...:laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I didn't see anything listed on this site but its worth a shot give them a call. http://buy.equipmentsolutions.com/VWAudiEcom/Home.aspx


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*So finally got a the needed tools and to my surprise this is what I found!*

Any ideas what would cause something like this?





















:what:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

wo2kid said:


> Any ideas what would cause something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


87 Octane in a boosted car.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

did you even use a GOOD 87? such as chevron's or shell's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Give me a call. I believe I have a few cam locking tools that I may be able to part with if you're heart-set on doing it yourself.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

This is from detonation / pinging.. the 87 octane gas cant deal with the added pressure without pre-igniting. This puts HUGE stress on the pistons and the rest of the components. Tell your dad he's an idiot. :screwy:



wo2kid said:


> Any ideas what would cause something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about your car bro 87 octane :thumbdown: 
Let me know if you still need the pistons shoot me a pm


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*room*

Looks like theres some room in there for milling... 3.0 5 cyl anyone


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

bunnyhopin said:


> Looks like theres some room in there for milling... 3.0 5 cyl anyone


 Wow! I would be glad if I hit 2.6L. 

3.0L is 8.25mm overbore...


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

bunnyhopin said:


> Looks like theres some room in there for milling... 3.0 5 cyl anyone


 See how thin those walls are. I'd be hesitant to mill that out to 3.0. Would need sleeves or something to go that big. 

-E


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*.*

it may be markings from the gasket, but it looks like there are sleeves there to begin with.. i may be wrong, just an observation 

.. maybe 3.0 was being too generous.. 2.8 would be a more realistic number with the right piston and rod combo


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

So...after weeks of research and playing around with the idea here is what I am deciding to do...

- buy extra complete motor to drop in to keep the car running. (School starts in 2 weeks and I am tired of borrowing cars/rides to work LOL)
- build my original motor.

I got an extra motor monday which I am switching emissions parts so I can prob drop it in this weekend and get the car back driving. 



> [email protected]
> Give me a call. I believe I have a few cam locking tools that I may be able to part with if you're heart-set on doing it yourself.


John I will def call you for the cam locking tools. I still need one. I appreciate you offering me one of your two...

I am putting together a list of things that I would need. As usual any input is always welcome. I've learned a lot reading, asking questions and getting input and opinions. Ill keep the tex updated as I get parts and stuff. 

:beer: :thumbup:

btw
Slayer...I did tell my dad he's an idiot. I told him stick to old school fixing and old school bugs. This new age turbo **** is for us young guys 

Some updated photos


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

What size is the turbo on your kit?

-E


----------



## VDUBVWJETTA (Jul 22, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## bobosap (Jan 15, 2008)

wo2kid said:


> He was telling me that I could run 87 octane because a lot of high end cars do it with the fuel economy, and how there isn't a real difference in gas and yada yada yada. So he was like try it and see. I bet you see no change. Me being the idiot I was like ok ill try it.


 Hope your dad is paying for your engine rebuild


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

VDUBVWJETTA said:


> Any news?


x2


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Update*

Sorry it took soooo long for me to update. Been busy with school and work. Haven't had a chance to get on the 'tex.

Got the motor in car is running. The pulled the pistons out of the old block and the ring was trashed along with the piston. I sent my ECU to C2 while I had the motor out to receive a flash update. Now with the old motor I had misfires all the time and I couldn't see to figure out why exactly. Now with the newer motor in (30,000) miles on its clock, drove the car hard for the first time since having it finished and boom CEL along with these fault codes...

Readiness: 0000 0000
Tuesday,02,November,2010,04:15:59:26601
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0710
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00001 000 00000
5 Faults Found:

000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) 
P0011 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 106957 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:04:56

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1606 /min
Load: 18.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 38.0∞C
Temperature: 22.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 107255 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4810 /min
Load: 88.2 %
Speed: 145.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0∞C
Temperature: 27.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 107255 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4810 /min
Load: 88.2 %
Speed: 145.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0∞C
Temperature: 27.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
 Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 107255 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4810 /min
Load: 88.2 %
Speed: 145.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0∞C
Temperature: 27.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 107255 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:15:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4810 /min
Load: 88.2 %
Speed: 145.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0∞C
Temperature: 27.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V


Readiness: 0000 0000
Tuesday,02,November,2010,07:30:59:26601
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component and/or Version: C2.Rabbit.S2 G 0710
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00001 000 00000
7 Faults Found:

000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) 
P0011 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 109065 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:46:12

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1618 /min
Load: 18.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 36.0∞C
Temperature: 23.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 109479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:33:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4415 /min
Load: 94.9 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0∞C
Temperature: 18.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 109479 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:33:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4415 /min
Load: 94.9 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0∞C
Temperature: 18.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000773 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected 
P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 109479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:33:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4415 /min
Load: 94.9 %
Speed: 120.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0∞C
Temperature: 18.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000770 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:24:44

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4572 /min
Load: 89.4 %
Speed: 131.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0∞C
Temperature: 9.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 109510 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:24:44

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4572 /min
Load: 89.4 %
Speed: 131.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0∞C
Temperature: 9.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 109512 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:26:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 4756 /min
Load: 88.2 %
Speed: 109.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0∞C
Temperature: 8.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V


Readiness: 0000 0000

So at this point I am stuck. At least the car is driving but still can't escape from the constant misfires under full boost. Now I was reading, I think in the Volkswagenonwersclub.com forum, that someone was having a strange fuel cut issue but he never really went into detail about it...Any ideas? Should I run meth? Get another fuel pump? I don't have any modifications to the kit and it is put together exactly how it is supposed to be. I traced every bolt and nut, hose and pipe. Wastegate controlled boost and all. :banghead:


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

i wish this site still had ages on it! dude your an idiot! do us all a favor and sell your vw and buy a kia :banghead:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nug548 said:


> i wish this site still had ages on it! dude your an idiot! do us all a favor and sell your vw and buy a kia :banghead:


That really doesn't help him, does it?

Dude, your codes look to me like you have plug/coilpack issues. Was your Rabbit one of the year models that got the coilpack recall?? Also, you got new plugs... Right? I could be wrong, but that's what it seriously looks like to me.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

don't drive it anymore! not till you have the missfires fixed! you will hurt the new setup!
and sounds like your cams are set wrong too


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, just read this and dood I feel for you, and dig that your willing to get "in there", but when will it be time to learn a lesson, and take a helping hand? I'm in no way shape or form a VW know it all, and I made my own learning mistakes. Anyways, I respect you if you keep doing this on your own, just in these downtimes, think of taking some offered help to get you and your car back on the road. Your money is not wasted on school, but cars meh....there will be more in life to tinker with, show off, but you need transport and a degree to make those things happen. Maybe let the project sit for the time being, and find a nice reliable MK2. eace:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

MK5CNY said:


> *find a nice reliable Honda*. eace:


 X2


----------

